# Limesweg



## Torsten (20. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mich der Eselsweg duch den Spessart begeistert hat (Bericht auf meiner Page  ) bin ich mal wieder am Recherchieren einer neuen Strecke. Dabei bin ich auf den Limesweg (*nicht* Limesradweg). Leider finde ich da schwer Infos im Netz. 

-Kann mir jemand den genauen Verlauf nennen?

- Wo startet der Weg genau?

-Ist den Weg eventuell schon jemand gefahren

Über Infos würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## michi220573 (20. August 2003)

Hola,

der Limesweg verläuft teilweise oben auf dem Taunuskamm entlang in südwest-nordöstlicher Richtung und ist mit einem Römerturm als Wegekennzeichnung versehen. Vom Dattenbachtal westlich von Eppstein führt er am Glaskopf vorbei hinauf zum Roten Kreuz, unterhalb des Gr. Feldberges entlang zum Sandplacken und von dort immer weiter zur Saalburg. Hier quert er die B 456, führt an der Lochmühle vorbei, um das Munitionsdepot herum und von der Kapersburg aus über den Gaulskopf zur B 275.

Der Weg ist natürlich noch länger, aber das ist der Teil, den ich schon komplett gefahren bin. Als Vertreter der eher abfahrtsorientierten Fraktion empfehle ich folgende Fahrtrichtung:

1. Rotes Kreuz in Richtung Dattenbachtal (anders herum nur für Hardcore-Uphiller)
2. Feldbergkastell in Richtung Lochmühle
3. Munitionsdepot in Richtung Lochmühle
4. Kapersburg in Richtung Gaulskopf

Der Limesweg ist zu einem recht großen Teil ein fantastischer Singletrail.

Auf unserer Internetseite haben wir ein paar Touren, die den Limesweg einschließen. Weitere werden demnächst folgen.

Kartenmaterial gibt es eigentlich überall, solange Taunus drauf steht.

Viel Spaß und Augen auf, denn es gibt Geschichte zu entdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (21. August 2003)

Hola Compa~nero,
muchas gracias para information.






ist das Zeichen, das habe ich schon rausgefunden.

Un dier Weg beginnt in Butzbach, über Saalburg, Feldberg und Kemeler Heide nach Bad Ems.  Länge soll wohl 132,5km bei 2950 hm sein, also eine gute Tagestour  

Okay, weiß jemand welche Topo-Karte ich für die Strecke brauche, zumindest auf welcher Butzbach ist?

Gruss Torsten


----------



## darkdesigner (21. August 2003)

132km an einem Tag durch den Taunus geht locker, daß meine ich im Ernst. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung, oder?!
Na, wenn am Wochenende 6.7. September das Wetter noch stimmt, könnte man das mal in Angriff nehmen.
Wer Bock hat kommt mit, wird aber bestimmt keine Luschentour.
Die Abschnitte die mir bekannt sind, einfach klasse!
dd


----------



## Torsten (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von darkdesigner _
> *132km an einem Tag durch den Taunus geht locker, daß meine ich im Ernst. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung, oder?!
> Na, wenn am Wochenende 6.7. September das Wetter noch stimmt, könnte man das mal in Angriff nehmen.
> Wer Bock hat kommt mit, wird aber bestimmt keine Luschentour.
> ...



also "Tagestour war eher als Scherz gemeint   Schließlich will ich ja auch noch die Umgebung geniessen und dann stehen da noch An- und Abreise per Bahn an.  Also als Tagestour bestimmt kein Spaziergang.  

Hat jemand die Strecke schon mal abgefahren und GPS mitlaufen lassen? Overlay würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Torsten (31. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt laßt mich heir nicht im Stich.

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort, welche Karten ich für den Bereich brauche.  Es gibt so viele unterschiedliche: Taunus West, Taunus Ost,  Vordertaunus, Hintertaunus Hochtaunus und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.

Also, wer kann mir sagen mit welcher Karte ich eine Strecke von Butzbach über Saalburg, Feldberg Kemeler Heide nach Bad Ems erschlagen kann?

Danke 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## michi220573 (31. August 2003)

Für den Bereich zwischen Ober Mörlen im Norden bis Bad Schwalbach im Westen kannst Du die KOMPASS-Karte 840 "Östlicher Taunus" im Maßstab 1:50000 nehmen. ISBN 3-85491-138-6. Da ist der Limesweg für diesen Abschnitt komplett drauf. Außerhalb dieser Karte kann ich Dir nix empfehlen, da ich dort nicht bike. Allerdings dürfte Butzbach nur ein paar Kilometer von Ober Mörlen weg sein.


----------



## timax (31. August 2003)

Oooh Gott,
Kompass-Karten kenn nix übleres wenns um die Genauigkeit geht. Bin in den Alpen in eine ziemlich steile Wand geraten, die nicht eingezeichnet war. Topographisch sind die eher übel. Gibt ne dreiteilige Spezial-Taunuskarte, "Hochtaunus/Wiesbaden und Umgebung/Rheingautaunus" 1:50.000. Geb Dir die ISBN durch, sobald ich die finde.  Ansonsten frag Hugendubel in Frankfurt oder Landkarten Schwarz, ebenfalls Frankfurt.

Der Limes-Weg ist nicht übel. Teilweise nette "Ruinen" im Wald.

Viel Spaß, vielleicht sieht man sich. War letzte Woche dreimal partiell auf dem Weg.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## timax (31. August 2003)

ach vielleicht warns auch 1:25.000-also ziemlich gut
thomas


----------



## Caracal (3. September 2003)

Hab meine Karte eben wiedergefunden. 

Taunus - Östlicher Teil, Topographische Freizeitkarte 1:50.000, Taunusklub e.V. u. Hessisches Landesvermessungsamt, ISBN 3-89446-29?-1 (leider nicht mehr ganz zu entziffern)

Butzbach bis Feldberg ist drauf, Rest weiss ich nicht


----------



## Torsten (24. September 2003)

@darkdesigner

Bist Du denn nun den Weg gefahren an einem Tag, wie angekündigt.

Hab inzischen auch die Karten, wo der Weg genau eingezeichnet ist. Endlich kann mich an das Overlay machen und mal ein Höhenprofil erstellen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (25. September 2003)

Ne, noch nicht. Hatte in den vergangenen Wochen ständig irgendwelche Radspochtveranstaltungen. Aber am Samstag geht ja wieder der Taunus-Ultra ab und da werden es dann noch ein paar KM mehr werden...
Guckst Du hier Taunus-Ultra 
Fahr mit, wird nen Riesenspaß,
Grüße,
dd


----------



## bernardo (25. September 2003)

Hi, 
Kleiner Tip :
wenn dir der Eselsweg gefallen hat würde ich mir mal gedanken über die Birkenhainer Straße machen. Die läuft von Gemünden am Main quer durch den Sspesart bis Hanau. Man kann einige nette Schlenker einbauen ... kürzeste Strecke sind ca.80 km meist gute Fostwege(aber keine asphaltierten ...)
Markierung ist ein schwarzes B auf weißem Grund. da es wie der  Eselsweg ein Fernwanderweg , sind die markierungen in ordnung. kreuzt den eselsweg am wiesbüttsee .


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. September 2003)

Hi Thorsten,

wenn mich meine Karte nicht belogen hat geht der Limesweg bis nach Großkrotzenburg und endet dort im Römerkastell, das war mal größer als die Saalburg heute steht da nur noch ein Eckturm 
:-(

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Tilman (26. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von timax _
> *Kompass-Karten kenn nix übleres wenns um die Genauigkeit geht. *



Genau so ist es. Auf Anfrage beim Verlag bekam ich vor mehreren Jahren die vielsagende Antwort, die Leute könnten sowieso keine Landkarten lesen.


----------



## Torsten (25. März 2004)

Freunde.... Römer....


soooo, lang lang ist's her. Inzwischen ist das neue Jahr angebrochen und die jährlichen Tourenplanungen sind in vollem Gange. Auch wenn dieser Thread schon älter ist und ich einige Zeit gebraucht habe, ihn wieder auszugraben, hat mich das Thema Limesweg nicht ruhen lassen.

Anbei, das Höhenprofil der Route, die ich rausgesucht habe.  Die Tour wird von Butzbach bis Bad Ems gehen.  das sind ca. 120km mit ca. 2300 Höhenmeter.
 Auch die weitere Planung steht schon, nur noch nicht die genaue Tourenbeschreibung. Bad Ems - rechtsrheinig bis nach Wiesbaden.

Mal, sehen, wann das ganze dann umgesetzt wird.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Caracal (25. März 2004)

Planst du die Tour (detailliert) auf deine Seite zu stellen? (Falls du eben das mit "die genaue Tourenbeschreibung" meinst erübrigt sich die Frage allerdings )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (25. März 2004)

Caracal schrieb:
			
		

> Planst du die Tour (detailliert) auf deine Seite zu stellen? (Falls du eben das mit "die genaue Tourenbeschreibung" meinst erübrigt sich die Frage allerdings )



Also es wird eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung (wie bisher ) geben, aber erst, wenn ich die Strecke abgefahren bin. Ob ich die dann aber so ohne weiteres auf die Seite stelle....


----------



## darkdesigner (27. März 2004)

Gib doch mal bescheid wann Du die Tour fahren willst, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt Dich bei dem Weg zu begleiten. Der erste Teil bis zum Feldberg ist sozusagen mein heimisches Revier. 

Schöne Grüße,
dd

Achso ich steig dann natürlich am Feldberg aus  Ne, war Spaß, klar fahr ich die Runde bis zum Ende mit.


----------



## tillo7 (20. April 2004)

Gibt es schon einen Termin für die Tour? Ich würde jedenfalls gerne mitkommen! Sagt mir dann bitte nochmal Bescheid.

Gruß

Till


----------



## Torsten (20. April 2004)

Nein, ein Termin steht noch nicht fest.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## eDw (30. Juni 2004)

Gemanen, Roemer, Biker
ich bin noch ganz high.    Ich bin Gestern abend den Limesweg von Obbernburg am Main ueber die Hoehen des Odenwaldes bis nach Vielbrunn gefahren. Das war ein Feuerwerk von Singeltrails. Dann hab ich auch noch einen Wanderweg gefunden (Vielbrunn-Kleinheubach), um wieder ins Maintal zu kommen, der war noch viel besser. 
Das kann ich nur jedem "Singeltrailer" empfehlen. Wenig Hoehenmeter und Trails pur. Von Obernburg bis Miltenberg sind es so ca. 35 km.
Der Liemesweg geht noch weiter in Vielbrunn, aber es war ja Abend und ich musste noch ein paar Trails auf der anderen Mainseite abknipsen.
Kartenempfehlung: Fritsch Wanderkarte Spessart Blatt Sued
http://www.fritsch-landkartenverlag.de/  

Gruss
eDw


----------

